# Stingray?



## ngrant (Jun 18, 2011)

Have any of you guys had any experience with cleaning and eating stingray? I have heard it taste like scallops. I looked up some people on you tube that show how to clean and fry it up. The meat actually looked pretty good after it was cleaned. Anyone tried them?


----------



## big-john (Jan 6, 2011)

They have to be soaked overnight in milk or salt water to get rid of the urea.The only person I know that regularly eats them covers them in salt water 2 Tablespoon of salt per cup of water over night and then in the morning gets up and puts them in milk until he is ready for them and then bbqs them in a fish basket while keeping them drenched in garlic butter ,sorry no real recipe.

You can always look up how the Koreans ferment it and make yourself some hongeo! (It is suppose to taste very similar to licking a urinal.mmmm)


----------



## Deersteaks (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm by no means an expert but, my brothers and I caught some near the south jetty in Galveston and cut the wings off of them, skinned them and cut into 1 inch chuncks , then fried them like you would shrimp. Man, you talk about good.Tasted just like scallops to me. Did not have to be soaked in anything, but that was my experiance.:ac1090::ac1090:


----------



## okierifleman (Mar 20, 2012)

From what I understand, a lot of the scallops you get in less expensive restaurants are actually stingray... It is amazing what you can cover up with a little batter.


----------



## tboltmike (Jun 21, 2006)

Try using a hole punch, then slice off the skin


----------



## Dookie Ray (Apr 9, 2008)

I remember my dad telling me to bevel the end of a piece of 1" or 1 1/2" pipe about a foot long. Then lay the wing on top of a piece of wood, or a cutting board. Then just use that piece of pipe and a hammer to cut out perfectly round "scallops". Then all you have to do is filet the skin off each side and they are ready to go. I've never tried it though, but I've seen him do it.


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

I've filleted them many, many times. Never needed to soak them in anything. They filet out somewhat like a flounder would. The meat is a bit more dense, and a little tougher than fish filet, but not by much. Cook it however you would cook your fish, and it is good. We had some for dinner Saturday night. Good eating.


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Stingray*

Take the whole wings or round 'scallops' and cook them in a good crab boil like Zatarain's or Tony's. C2


----------



## Chickasaw (Apr 26, 2011)

BQ Stingray is a delicacy in Singipore. Have had it many times there, really good. Sorry, no receip.


----------

